# The World To Come



## PeacePassion (Jun 9, 2009)

_*The World To Come*_

We all have a vision

Of The World To Come

Pieces of our dreams

Are what we'll build it from


----------



## Tal (Oct 19, 2009)

Nice.

Works both ways, in the here and now, taking the generation gap into account. We're living in a different world than our parents, one they helped build.

And the afterlife, we can't know much of anything about it really, so I like your take.


----------



## PeacePassion (Jun 9, 2009)

Thanks Tal


----------

